

Launching Brands in Public - bdfh42
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2009/09/launching-brands-in-public.html

======
hellotoby
Honestly, I don't like these business models of trying to force brands to
interact with their own customers on someone elses terms. It instantly reminds
me of the 37signals vs GetSatisfaction debacle, albeit with slightly more
product disclosure this time.

Edit: Link to 37s blog post <http://37signals.com/svn/posts/1650-get-
satisfaction-or-else>

------
cousin_it
_"Each page collects tweets, blog posts, news stories, images, videos and
comments about a brand... If your brand wants to be in charge of developing
this page, it will cost you $400 a month."_

This is extortion.

Hello, I made this page collecting negative reviews of your company, would you
kindly pay $400 a month for a chance to reply? (Sorry Seth, you can say all
day that feeds will be "algorithmic" and include positive reviews as well, but
you have no business incentive for keeping it that way. And anyway people will
always complain about a brand more than they praise it in public.)

------
bliving
"You can organize it [what people are saying about you] by highlighting the
good stuff and rationally responding to the not-so-good stuff"

Of the example links, only Trader Joe's had a list of "Not so happy"
Twitterers. And all they complained about was not having a local Trader Joe's.

I don't think any brand can manage bad press from a single page. But it would
be nice to be proven wrong. Good luck!

